# Recent high end garage we just finished



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

3 car garage was only fire taped from when it was built in 2012. Customer wanted heavy duty cabinets and high end, very durable wainscoting and trim as well as high performance coatings on all surfaces. We removed all the paper tape from inside corners and butt joints on walls and ceilings. All the tapers were done previously with mesh and durabond. Everything was re taped using durabond and paper. All wainscoting was 3/8 sanded pine plywood. All trim was clear pine and some poplar. All cabinets are gladiator garage cabinets along with all the gladiator wall tracks. We made all custom baseboard with 1x4 and base cap to resemble 5 1/4" speedbase. Custom made a work bench frame that will receive a stainless steel countertop next week. Also base cabinets under the work bench. Coverstain on all bare wood, primary 200 primer on bare drywall, 400 flat on ceilings, emerald urethane on trim and ore cat eggshell on walls.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

That would be my dream garage! Nice work!!!


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks. The customer kept stressing high end and durable and that's what he got. Just wondering how many people here get into carpentry and then finish it too. It's great job security 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Thanks. The customer kept stressing high end and durable and that's what he got. Just wondering how many people here get into carpentry and then finish it too. It's great job security
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoy dabbling in the other trades and will do so when customers can't find guys to do work for them. I have weaknesses, plumbing being a major one, but, I CAN do electrical, carpentry, and drywall with some confidence. I do tell these type of customers that I'm not a pro in any sense of the word in these other trade areas and that I am extremely slow, so, if they can deal with that, I will dive in to get the job done. The other thing (maybe most important of all) I tell them is that if I run into something I'm just not sure of, (electrical mostly) I'm calling in a pro to do it so I don't screw it up.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Made a ton of money doing custom garage packages. Easy installation and not a lot of labor and time involved. I think about 75% of the customers wanted them mainly for looks.

Besides myself, I had two other employees who were quite adept at carpentry and other skills. They seemed to like it as it gave them a break from painting day in and day out.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks pretty good for a simple garage. I like the fact that you did the carpentry and painted it too, props on that one. Doing that requires skills in both trades to pull it off properly. 



He stresses high end? You got a lot of upgrading to do for him then lol.  



Your Original Post said "on all surfaces".....time to upgrade him to a real nice epoxy floor finish. 3 coat system minimum, industrial grade epoxy at that too since he stresses high end.  

Awesome work! Keep up the good job and upgrade upgrade to cash in. :vs_cool:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Seen a lot of garages like that here too. Ben, Regal or ScuffX for walls. concrete floors:


Corotech v155->2 coats v400 polyamide epoxy-> optional topcoat v500 or other urethane


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gotta try to sell the floor, that'll bring it all together. :yes:

Just did a garage repaint and floor last week. Forgot to get a good before and after but here's halfway through grinding and halfway through the clear coat.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Gotta try to sell the floor, that'll bring it all together. :yes:
> 
> Just did a garage repaint and floor last week. Forgot to get a good before and after but here's halfway through grinding and halfway through the clear coat.
> 
> ...




He's actually having the floor ground down and having some new type of floor coating that gets troweled on. It's some type of small beads. That won't be till spring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Thinking this might be the beaded finish mentioned. It was used on my current project. Installation was outsourced to a niche coatings company, specializing in the application. Finish is absolutely bullet proof.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Thinking this might be the beaded finish mentioned. It was used on my current project. Installation was outsourced to a niche coatings company, specializing in the application. Finish is absolutely bullet proof.


Wow, that's some neat looking stuff! I've never seen it before but I'm curious about how it works. Do you know what the proper name for it is so I can try to get some info on it? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

@Rbriggs82

Silica/quartz aggregate in clear epoxy. Best looking system I've ever seen except for "real" terrazzo. The installers had the garage blocked from view, not letting anyone see the process or the material used. I don’t blame them. It really looks absolutely fantastic. 

https://www.concretedecor.net/decor...dcast-vs-troweled-quartz-systems/#prettyPhoto


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Almost looks like the granite finish. Sherwin has a system like that too (ArmorQuartz), as do a few other manufacturers. 



Curious how your grinder worked out, I've been tinkering with buying a 

planetary rotary grinder for some time now, but a full setup is expensive and we don't do as much flooring as we should to justify it.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a poured resin floor that I have seen over the years. Pretty expensive and some require a manufacture certification to apply. Some even require a factory rep to be on site when applied. Smells and is messy.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

It better not be too messy I spent a lot of time in that garage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Any of that stuff is messy, just extra masking since most of those types of floors are poured and troweled on.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Have you seen concrete guys or any other trade for that matter try to protect anything they are working around? They don't care at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Have you seen concrete guys or any other trade for that matter try to protect anything they are working around? They don't care at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember when carpet squares first started getting used. I naively asked the carpet guy: "So, this means you won't be (intercoursing up) my frames and walls?" He wasn't being a (male appendage) when he replied: "No, we'll still do that..." He was just being honest. And he was right!


----------

